# Looking at a new shotgun, any thoughts?



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I started looking for a pistol grip shotty and saw this.

http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/products2.cfm/ID/107636

I know I am paying extra because it has predator in the name but I love how it looks!
The only thing I don't like about it is the 20" barrel seems a bit short to me for a tight pattern at longer range.
Does that make sense or am I just over thinking it?


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I couldnt see your pic, i know very little about shotguns, but i would think you would want a longer barrel for more distance shots.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is a nice looking rig for sure. I know it sounds contrary but I doubt that you'll have a problem reaching out with it barrel length in a shotgun isn't as critical IMO. I'd buy it if I were you. The 870 is a proven performer. And I don't have stock in the company either.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is a pic.
Its a Rem 870 12 gauge, pump, takes 3.5" shells, red/green dot sight, mossy oak obsession camo.

Thanks youngdon, I think ill be getting it as soon as I save the money and sell my old 20 gauge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What do you have as a 20ga. ? Pics ?
Just a reminder we do have a "Buy, Sell Trade" forum. Perhaps a fellow member would be interested.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i handled one of these in my local gunshop a few months ago and it has a really nice feel.it was a little on the pricey side for me.i'm just not a shotgun man myself.it were me i would just buy a basic 3.5" pump,i.e.870,mossberg ect. and customize it the way you want it so you don't have to settle for whatever barrel comes with it.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

That sure does look like a yote slayer right there!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The turkey barrels will work just fine for long range especially with the correct choke. That's a beauty of a rig there cheez. I was considering getting one and settled on another. Good luck !


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

bones44 said:


> The turkey barrels will work just fine for long range especially with the correct choke. That's a beauty of a rig there cheez. I was considering getting one and settled on another. Good luck !


What did you end up getting Bones? Its more then I wanted to pay so I might be swayed easily.

My 20 is a Mossberg 500c and is for sale. Ill post it in there thanks for the heads up youngdon.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Most pump shot guns are comparable. I would say that would work great! Thats old technology the longer barrel that is. with the great design of the chokes now day, they can really get that shot out there. I killed a turkey 2 years ago at 87 yards. I doubt I could do it again, but that one pellet made it there lol... For the record, I was thinking it was more like 60 yards!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheez said:


> What did you end up getting Bones? Its more then I wanted to pay so I might be swayed easily.
> 
> My 20 is a Mossberg 500c and is for sale. Ill post it in there thanks for the heads up youngdon.


Glad to help...
Bones will get back to you in a week or soon that...He's out on medical leave.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No, I'm back. They kicked me loose to stay at home with my hot night nurse. LOL Hey Cheez, I ended up going with an NEF Pardner Pump Turkey. $240.00 with xtra full choke 22" barrel. Fully camo'd out. The only thing I didn't like after I bought it was that it was made in China. The quality is pretty amazing though. I actually bought it as a back-up for my nephews but have been dragging it out with me.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

youngdon said:


> It is a nice looking rig for sure. I know it sounds contrary but I doubt that you'll have a problem reaching out with it barrel length in a shotgun isn't as critical IMO. I'd buy it if I were you. The 870 is a proven performer. And I don't have stock in the company either.


I agree!!! I have several of them now and love them all... with screw in chokes you should be able to get it to pattern well... I have a 870 marine magnum with a 18" cylinder choked barrel that shoots slugs and buckshot well and even likes BBB out to about 40yards...


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys, this truly is an amazing forum! You all are awesome and have helped me a lot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We're glad you joined us !


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I would not worry about the barrel length. I have one of the early 870SPT. It has the conventional stock just synthetic. I t also had the two beads rather than the sights. I bought a replacment barren to get the sights. Both pattern good out to about 40 yards with a Primos Jellyhead choke.


----------

